# pool sand AND black diamond?



## quiquik (Dec 13, 2013)

I've had both, first pool filter sand then black diamond blasting sand. I like the black diamond sand much better for specifically 2 reasons. The black diamond sand does not show dirt or algae especially diatoms like pfs does, and my fish really colored up much better with the black substrate. Seems to me there was just to much reflection from my lighting with the pfs and the fish were like washed out looking, they seemed more comfortable with bdbs. Just my experiences.


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

how do you think they would look together in one tank though?


----------



## quiquik (Dec 13, 2013)

To be honest not very natural, but I don't know if that's what your shooting for. Black diamond blasting sand reminds me of the black beaches in the Hawaiian Isles.

Here is my 50 gal with black diamond and a black background. Sorry for the bad pic I took it with my phone.


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

Natural is not a huge deal for me. Maybe I'll try some in a small container as a test


----------



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

If it were me I would go all black

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

If I swap should black diamond be rinsed first or if it good to go out of the bag?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

evil nick said:


> If I swap should black diamond be rinsed first or if it good to go out of the bag?


Some people have said they didn't clean their black diamond at all. But, I did wash mine just as I would wash any sand for a substrate. I have also seen a thread here about a greasy looking surface scum when they used unwashed black diamond. I didn't get that when I used my washed black diamond. I would still always wash it before using it if I use it again.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

evil nick said:


> If I swap should black diamond be rinsed first or if it good to go out of the bag?


I've used Black Diamond several times and would definitely recommend rinsing it off. There is oily film on it that you will see come off as you rinse it. I feel that it is easier to plant in as the Black Diamond is heavy and as stated earlier you will not see diatoms on it.


----------



## sbrady88 (Nov 28, 2004)

What black diamond sand do you get medium or fine?


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

My first few bags were super clean back in 2013. I washed them and there was very minimal dust and no oil. 
My last 4 bags this summer were very oily and dirty. I guess it depends on the batch.


----------



## quiquik (Dec 13, 2013)

sbrady88 said:


> What black diamond sand do you get medium or fine?


If I remember correctly it is the medium size 20/40. When I changed my 50 gal. over I rinsed about 1/4 of a 5 gal. bucket at time. About 3 to 4 times. Still had some residue but it wasn't that bad. Love it.


----------



## MYGrace924 (Dec 18, 2015)

i placed mine in a bucket and let the water flow through it for half an hour before adding it to the tank


----------



## Blky2k (Nov 13, 2015)

sbrady88 said:


> What black diamond sand do you get medium or fine?


Ive got 2 bags of the 20/40 rinsed and 1 more to go tomorrow. Everything i have read said 20/40.


----------



## TexasEngineer (Oct 12, 2015)

I have BDS and pool filter sand in my 55 gallon "leftover" tank. This tank is made up of leftovers from other tanks and trimmings from my 240 gallon. I didn't have enough for covering it in either substrate so I went with both.


----------

